

This is Google’s Nexus 10 by Samsung With Android 4.2 - co_pl_te
http://briefmobile.com/google-nexus-10-samsung-android-4-2

======
ChuckMcM
Sigh, I really wish it had some local storage. I know, I know, the 'cloud' is
my storage, and I get the whole Google meme that someday the world will have
4G LTE type speeds everywhere and we'll have fixed legislation such that we
don't have to worry about non-local data being seized next to someone's
illegal content. But that time is not now. And my pain is not psychosomatic. I
really like to have some local stuff.

~~~
ericabiz
It does have local storage--it just doesn't have an SD card slot for storage
_expansion._

It's safe to say this will come in 16GB and 32GB varieties, and hopefully
there will be a 64GB option.

My Galaxy Nexus has 32GB, and my Nexus 7 has 16GB, and I've never hurt for
storage, even with movies (Nexus 7) and Spotify playlists at "extreme" quality
(Galaxy Nexus.)

~~~
incision
I too run with the Nexus duo and likewise have never felt constrained by the
amount of local storage.

Of course, I'm not in the habit of carrying around dozens of movies or a
library of 600MB+ games as some might.

------
somesaba
From the article: 10.1-inch Super AMOLED display 2560 x 1600 pixel resolution

Why can we have a 10" display w/ 1600p at a very reasonable price but I can't
a get a 22" + monitor at the same resolution without shelling out over $1000
:C

~~~
maratd
[http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-27-Monitor-2560X14...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-27Q-LED-27-Monitor-2560X1440-High-
resolution-Monitor-QHD-
DVI-/320977170814?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4abbbaf17e)

I'm writing this to you on one right now. I got the slightly more expensive
version that swivels. 27" for $363 shipped. LG LCD panel (I opened it and
confirmed). A number of dead pixels, but none in the center and they are only
visible if you're 2" from the screen. At any reasonable distance, I can't make
them out.

If you want an immaculate, brand name, warrantied monitor ... yeah, it's 1K.
If you're willing to compromise on a few things, there are other options.

I imagine the disparity in availability has to do with the manufacturing
technology. It's probably _very_ difficult to make a zero-dead-pixel screen
that is high resolution and very large.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Dell's Ultrasharp monitors go on sale quite often. Here in Canada they have
their top-of-the-line 27" monitor on sale for $899... and actually it was $750
a couple of days ago.

[http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Monitors_Flat_Pa...](http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Monitors_Flat_Panel_Widescreen/productdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=dhs&cs=cadhs1&sku=224-8284&~ck=baynoteSearch&baynote_bnrank=7&baynote_irrank=0)

------
onetwothreefour
Ugh. The bezel is very, very ugly.

~~~
wkdown
A result of the Apple lawsuit, I imagine.

~~~
wmf
When Apple said Samsung could avoid infringing by making their tablet ugly, I
didn't imagine Samsung would take them seriously. :-(

------
dschep
The button bar + notification bar looks strange on a 10" screen. It was OK on
the Nexus 7, but does cramp the screen in portrait. I wonder what their
rationalization for it on a 10" screen is.

~~~
drivebyacct2
This is only one of several things that make me think and hope that this isn't
the version to actually ship to consumers.

------
robocat
Front facing speakers, finally.

On iPad I presume speakers are not facing front due to form trumping function.
On other pads, I presume it is due to copying Apple's focus upon form?

------
taylorbuley
Excellent. The first tablet designed entirely by lawyers.

------
sabret00the
I simply don't get why they'd centre the on-screen buttons. Surely the
ergonomics don't support such a move?

------
arrrg
Pentile? Bleegh. Hopefully the many pixels can mask that deficiency.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Given the resolution, it's not going to be an issue. It isn't on the Galaxy
Nexus and the Nexus10 is at a much higher pixel density.

~~~
robocat
The pentile display is a real frustration for some people on the Galaxy Nexus.
It isn't for others. Even at a higher resolution for the Nexus 10 (presuming
it is pentile), some people would not buy it because they will find it
noticeably ugly.

For it to be a problem, you need to physically be able to see the jaggies
(have good eyesight, or be short-sighted, but not long-sighted), and you need
to find the jaggies disturbing (plenty of people who can see them don't mind
them).

Personally I notice it on my Galaxy Nexus, but it doesn't particularly bother
me (it did bug me on the Galaxy S).

A bigger problem with the OLED displays is the slow degradation in output of
the blue LEDs, leading to burn in or yellowing of the screen. Maybe they have
improved the tech, but I would be worried about a device that got more use
than my phone. When in landscape, my 1 year old Nexus has a white band where
the soft buttons are in portrait (because the rest of the screen has burned
the blue LEDs more and has yellowed compared with the unburned white. Unburned
band because soft button area is usually black). Even worse is the ugly
unevenness in colour for solid grey or red. And sometimes there are ghost
after-images that fade within say a second. Occurs in high contrast areas
because of localised heating, which when changing to an even white, the LED
output is uneven due to the heating. I accept these defects as compromises for
other features I want in a phone.

Basically, I think it behooves one to always view a real device before buying
a pentile display device, especially if one is sensitive to aberrations and
one has good eyesight for tiny detail. YMMV.

------
gdi2290
the site crashed. it's also on droid life

~~~
colonelxc
[http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/26/samsung-
nexus-10-poses-...](http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/26/samsung-
nexus-10-poses-for-massive-photoshoot-shows-off-android-4-2-as-well/)

------
lukifer
A million more pixels than the iPad 3/4, yet it wastes a bunch of them on
those stupid on-screen virtual buttons instead of differentiating with real
physical buttons. Also no micro SD, and it looks like more cheap plastic, just
like the Nexus 7.

I really want to get on board with a modern Android tablet, but they're not
making it easy.

~~~
roc
> _"A million more pixels than the iPad 3/4"_

I know it's something of a running joke that people like to see escalating
numbers on spec sheets, regardless of what they mean in objective reality.

But in this particular case it strikes me as particularly silly.

The entire trumped-up definition of the "Retina" classification is based on
the idea that the human eye literally can not distinguish individual pixels
beyond a given threshold (at a given distance). Striving to go _beyond_ that
limit is... quite an interesting endeavor.

Not only does it sound particularly pointless, but actually _self-defeating_
as it would seemingly only add busywork to the GPU.

* For most people, natch. I'm sure the discussions of devices at "higher than retina" resolutions will fill up with people claiming better than 20/20 vision, or uniquely short arms, or whatever.

~~~
ChuckMcM
So there is an interesting bit you're overlooking perhaps, which is 'gamut'.
The additional pixel density can be exploited to provide "pixels" which have
more subtle variations in color. In color printing the printer is capable of
some number of dots per inch, but there is another number (sometimes called
the 'screen resolution' as a kick back to the silkscreen printing process)
where the color gamut peaks (the maximum number of different colors the
printer can print). Generally screen gamut in 'sub-retina' displays is fixed
by the ability of the electronics to modulate the component colors, but with
additional pixels you can 'squeeze out' more colors by using a group of four,
or nine, pixels that are colored to simulate a single pixel.

Not a huge deal yet, but no doubt it will become one with '4x' and '8x'
oversampled displays.

